# What do you think about the brands : Fossil, Diesel, Police...should I buy Seiko instead?



## gen6 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm a newbie as you've already guessed, I don't know much about watches, that's why I'm asking you, the professionals....

Are Fossil, Diesel, Police brands considered a crappy brands, and if Yes, Why? does it have something to do with China? Because I really find some of their models very very good and the price is not that much....
Or for example this watch by Carucci, I Find it really nice Unique Time Hndlershop - Carucci Imola, Quartz OS20 CA2172BK-OR is that a crappy brand as well? (do you know a similar model of a quality brand?)

Also, what does a not crappy brand gives me compared to a crappy brand? The watch will last 30 years instead of 6?

*What are the good brands *that you guys recommend , but not the really ultra expensive ones like Omega and Rolex, I'm really searching something around 300-400 USD max.

Thank you for the answers guys!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Should you buy Seiko instead?

Hell yes!

With your budget you could get a Monster and a 007. Or a Sumo, or a Knight, or a Samurai. Just start searching those terms here. And you can search Google, too -- remember to include "Seiko" in your query on Google.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

If you like Fashion watches like Fossil, Diesel, Police go for it. Not all fashion brands are made in the PRoC so it has nothing to do with China.
Fashion watches are not high on a collector's list.

Carucci is a mushroom brand, movements are made in China. You will get what you pay for. Have a look into ouir Chinese Mechanical Watchtes Forum, a lot of info over there.

If you are looking for something around 300-400 USD Seiko and Orient are good options.If you want to go crappy go crappy, simple as that.


----------



## gen6 (Mar 18, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Carucci is a mushroom brand, movements are made in China. You will get what you pay for. Have a look into ouir Chinese Mechanical Watchtes Forum, a lot of info over there.


Alright thank you! So, does that mean that fashion watches like Diesel etc are still better than Carucci or both brands are the same level? I'm sorry I'm not aware of the term, but what does a mushroom brand means, a crappy one? Because non of the classy brands offers such a design as the fashion brands do...and they are the same price...Diesel or Fossil is far from cheap, some of the models I like do reach the 400 USD...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Mushroom brand: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/terms-mushroom-brand-156031.html



> Alright thank you! So, does that mean that fashion watches like Diesel etc are still better than Carucci or both brands are the same level?


It is hard to judge a question like yours. It is not Diesel/Fossil vs. Carucci. You always need to compare the models you are aiming at. However, I wouldn't buy any of the brands you mentioned but this is just me.


----------



## gen6 (Mar 18, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Mushroom brand: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/terms-mushroom-brand-156031.html
> 
> It is hard to judge a question like yours. It is not Diesel/Fossil vs. Carucci. You always need to compare the models you are aiming at. However, I wouldn't buy any of the brands you mentioned but this is just me.


Thank you Mike!

So how do we go comparing these watches:

1. Carucci : Unique Time Hndlershop - Carucci Imola, Quartz OS20 CA2172BK-OR

2. Diesel : Diesel Ana/Digi Leather Mens Watch DZ7192: Amazon.co.uk: Watches or this one which I actually find better looking Diesel Black Label Exclusive DZ9033 Mens Watch: Amazon.co.uk: Watches

3. Seiko Seiko Seiko Kinetic watch SKA465P1: Seiko: Amazon.co.uk: Watches

How do I compare them? Thank you!


----------



## ondmtn (Dec 2, 2010)

IMO - your choices are all over the board, so it is hard to offer advice on how to compare.

Like buying anything, it helps to have a set of criteria that will help you add or eliminate choices.

Quartz, manual wind or automatic?
Do you have a water resistance range?
Dollar range?
Day, Date, GMT, Chronograph?
etc.......

These criteria have to come from you and then the people on this forum can better assist.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You can't compare a three hand kinetic, a quartz chrono and a ana/digi quartz. Too different. If this is your choice go for the most appealing watch,


----------



## gen6 (Mar 18, 2011)

ondmtn said:


> IMO - your choices are all over the board, so it is hard to offer advice on how to compare.
> 
> Like buying anything, it helps to have a set of criteria that will help you add or eliminate choices.
> 
> ...


Thank you!
I see..
Dollar range is It's up to 400 USD
Quartz or if it's really good, it doesn't matter it may be everything. From the links I gave, you can have an idea what I'm searching for...

Anything else is irrelevant, basically I want some good looking watch, may be that's why I stopped intuitively on the fashion watches, they do offer good looks, may be not so good quality though...I seriously cannot find Citizen or Seiko watch that really suits my needs in regards to appearance , they all look, somehow...uh..not modern...like from the 1980's...I don't know what their designers think but if somebody made fashion watches with seiko quality, they will succeed a lot.. (OK I TAKE MY WORDS BACK, now that I looked carefully there are some really really cool Seiko watches, but really really expensive  )


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't even hesitate. Seiko is the superior brand of the ones you mention.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

gen6 said:


> I'm a newbie as you've already guessed, I don't know much about watches, that's why I'm asking you, the professionals....
> 
> Are Fossil, Diesel, Police brands considered a crappy brands, and if Yes, Why? does it have something to do with China? Because I really find some of their models very very good and the price is not that much....
> Or for example this watch by Carucci, I Find it really nice Unique Time Hndlershop - Carucci Imola, Quartz OS20 CA2172BK-OR is that a crappy brand as well? (do you know a similar model of a quality brand?)
> ...


Any of the well known designer watch brands will give you a watch that will perform for years. My suggestion is to make your choice based on what you like in the way of style, fit, size, etc. If you only buy based on brand name you may end up with some watches that get little wrist time. It's worth noting that Seiko, Citizen and especially Orient make entire watches for designer brands. I don't understand your aversion to chinese made watches though. Hopefully you are aware that most watches have at least some if not all their components made in china including those from Seiko, Citizen, Casio and Orient.


----------



## tobitas (Feb 28, 2011)

Advice from a fellow newbie here:

you need to decide if it is the looks of a watch that attracts you - then go with whatever Fossil or Diesel you find that you like - or if it is the mechanics, the brand history, the functions (or complications), the design, or a combination of these points. In the latter case, you should fix a prize range an decide on other critera, as mentioned above by ondmtn. 

The fact that you found this forum, registered and posted here indicates that you are interested in getting a decent watch. After all, your mobile phone does tell you the time, too.


----------



## gen6 (Mar 18, 2011)

John MS said:


> Any of the well known designer watch brands will give you a watch that will perform for years. My suggestion is to make your choice based on what you like in the way of style, fit, size, etc. If you only buy based on brand name you may end up with some watches that get little wrist time. I don't understand your aversion to chinese made watches though. Hopefully you are aware that most watches have at least some if not all their components made in china.


That's the thing, I don't want to buy any chinese made components , that's why I want to understand which brands to avoid....if Diesel or Fossil use chinese components, I'm not going to buy these no matter how much I like them....

There's only one single watch from *Seiko *that I like, but it's kind of expensive the *Arctura *one 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Arctu...r_1_52?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1300473299&sr=1-52

I may end up buying this one after I check how it looks on my hand....what do you guys think about this Arctura one? Is it good? Any flaws? Something chinese in it? IT's with Synthetic Sapphire, is there any Natural Sapphire, which is better?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Absolutely. Fashion houses are just that, even down to the watches. Even low end Seiko watches are going to be leagues better. Look at the Monster, the SKX007K1/2, and on the upper edge of your budget, the excellent SRP043K1/2.


----------



## Pacient (Jan 15, 2011)

That is a very touchy subject around here and I'll just throw in my 0.02$. Fashion brands such as Fossil, Diesel, Police etc. make watches that are, as the name suggests, pure fashion accessories. They focus on the design of the watch rather than the engineering/mechanics, which explains why they mostly use cheap quartz movements(with exceptions obviously). If you are the type of person that views a watch solely as a fashion item and want his watch to be recognized by the mass(for its brand name) then you are better off having one of those. But if you value watches as something more than merely an overpriced wrist bracelet, then you would run away from these brands and get a watch from an actual watchmaking company that knows their stuff. Of course the border between these 2 categories is not exactly clear...

/opinion


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

gen6 said:


> Are Fossil, Diesel, Police brands considered a crappy brands, and if Yes, Why? does it have something to do with China? Because I really find some of their models very very good and the price is not that much....


For what it's worth, I buy what makes me happy. I saw a Kenneth Cole watch that I really liked and I bought it for full price. Of course I later saw it online and at TJ Max for at least $40 cheaper later. I didn't care though because I enjoyed wearing it. It has a Chinese movement but I liked the design. In other words, buy what makes you happy and don't worry about the brand.


----------



## Toronto Pete (Jan 2, 2010)

I may be mistaken here but it seems you're interested in larger watches with integrated bracelets? Seems like all your choices are big black binnacles on the wrist.

So:
Seiko Darth Tuna (beyond budget but gives you a look at the style)
Seiko Frankenmonster
Rosendahl Watch V
Orient Star Black Beast
and frankly buddy there are some stylin' Suuntos that might float your boat, and our friends over at the Casio forum might have a suggestion or two when it comes to the ana-digi stuff.

Sorry about the lack of pics but if you cut and paste those to Google you'll get images, that's what I did just now while checking the models. 

If you must buy a fashion watch (beats using your cellphone!) check out the Affordables forum for advice, and note that the 'value' in such watches is largely in the case. The movements are usually sourced from wherever's cheapest with predictable consequences when it comes to dependability.

Good luck and post pics of your purchase!


----------



## devilmoon (Dec 6, 2010)

I highly doubt you will find a watch in your budget didn't have at least a moderate to major percentage of materials from or assembly performed in China. This is true of watches that cost way more than your target budget It's practically a given for the design-oriented fashion brands. It's even true for Apple iPads and the like. 

What sets the brands apart from each other (generally speaking) is higher production standards from Seiko/Orient. That's why people here tend to steer you toward those--longevity is accounted for to a greater extent than the other watches. Some models may look like they are from the 80's because the ones made in the 80's and before can still be counted on to work! That's not the expectation for a fashion brand, which focuses on meeting the trend at the moment. Wear what you like though, it's going to be strapped to your arm all day after all...


----------



## gen6 (Mar 18, 2011)

I understand gentleman, thank you a lot for the precious opinions, as I checked the higher price limits above 200 GBP, I saw some stunning Seiko and Citizen Models, I'll make my choice among them, I'll probably make a separate thread when I narrow my choice to 3 or 4(because I have 15 now), just to hear your opinions on the watches, thank you !!!


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't think you'll be sorry. I have 2 Fossils and 2 Seikos. The Fossils look great and have a fantastic warranty, but both of my Seikos are hands down better watches all around. Better finishing, more accurate movements, non-folded bracelets, scratchproof crystals... I think you get the point.


----------



## Ananda (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes, you should buy I seiko instead. I know I would.


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

There are a lot of cool watch brands out there. Take a look at Vostok Europe, St Moritz/Momentum, and Boschett. I have some of each and they are unique and great looking.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

gen6 said:


> *That's the thing, I don't want to buy any chinese made components , that's why I want to understand which brands to avoid....if Diesel or Fossil use chinese components, I'm not going to buy these no matter how much I like them....*
> 
> There's only one single watch from *Seiko *that I like, but it's kind of expensive the *Arctura *one
> Seiko Seiko Arctura Alarm Chronograph watch SNAD11P1: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> ...


If for whatever reason you truly do not want to buy a watch with any chinese made components then you have eliminated at least 80% of the watches made today. Including the Arctura you mentioned. I sincerly hope that you are not as restrictive in your clothing purchases because you may end up wearing your birthday suit to work!


----------



## striker27 (Mar 2, 2011)

But what ever you want.... But the Seiko is probably a better watch.


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking at your choices you should check out lumtech. www.lumtech.com

Lots if pcs and some models around your price range.

Also go through the sales forum here and the what are you wearing threads to see other styles and models you like.

Ps you may also like the debaufre (SP?) pilots watch. http://cdn1.debaufre.net/watch/aircraft-8-pvd-black.jpg

It's over tour budget new but chevy the bay and sales forums.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Stick to the Seiko, if you want to get the fashion watches check the sales forum, they usually go real cheap


----------



## ijs1985 (Jan 11, 2011)

why the aversion to china? most components of any product is from china
buy what watch you like, because it appears you have no idea about actual watch history or movement or anything, and with your budget are unlikely to buy something that focuses on these aspects
also you can get some good deals on fashion watches on ebay, so with that budget you may be able to buy more than one piece, maybe get a cheap fashion watch and still have enough left for a seiko or something


----------

